# First Call of Duty: Ghosts Wii U Screenshots, Details



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 2, 2013)

> Here’s the details roundup:
> - Same dev team that worked on Black Ops II for Wii U
> - Wii Remote use: same as Black Ops II with a handful of fixes/adjustments from last year’s release
> - Headset support will be the same.
> ...


 
Source #1
Source #2
Source #3

​​I personally will be doing a Live Stream on YouTube on launch day, and will be giving away games during my stream! At the end, when I finish the campaign, I might Give Call of Duty: Ghosts away as well!​​​


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 2, 2013)

> It’s not that cut and dry. We developed the Wii U version to deliver the best experience it could be on the Wii U.


 
No DLC and the only experience "specialized" is that it uses either the GamePad or Wii Remote.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2013)

bloody hell thats awesome! i again iterate, the wii u is powerful.


----------



## jowan (Nov 2, 2013)

This will be the first CoD I buy


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2013)

​


EvilMakiPR said:


> - Won’t be on the eShop​


Well, that's weird.

In _general_, all the info here sounds good.


----------



## Theconejo (Nov 2, 2013)

The " no eshop" thing is indeed weird. But as I recall you couldn't buy zombiu or black ops 2 on eshop either, correct? Maybe it's a game rating(m for mature) thing, since the games are kill kill kill Nintendo doesn't want to promote it and have it as easily accessible.

I'd love to download it.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2013)

Theconejo said:


> The " no eshop" thing is indeed weird. But as I recall you couldn't buy zombiu or black ops 2 on eshop either, correct? Maybe it's a game rating(m for mature) thing, since the games are kill kill kill Nintendo doesn't want to promote it and have it as easily accessible.
> 
> I'd love to download it.


Considering you can buy Zombiu and other M rated games, I'm sure that isn't the case.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2013)

This will just be another watered down version, no doubt about it really. All those promises, but I don't believe it , really. Heard it all before, fell for it, was disappointed then. Not anymore!


----------



## back25 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wii U confirmed for best CoD console.



Spoiler



There's no point in top notch graphics anymore, is there?


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 2, 2013)

And so it begins again , will there or wont there be DLC ... bla bla fukkin bla....  same shit game with new maps  rolls into town again and sucks the life out of the worlds teenagers...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> bloody hell thats awesome! i again iterate, the wii u is powerful.


 
Powerful compared to what?

- Resolution should be 880 x 720

That is nothing more than 360/PS3 Blops2 level resolution. The X1 version of Ghosts is going to run at 720p (1280 x 720) upscaled and the PS4 version is full 1080p native and both will run at 60fps. The Wii U is about as behind power wise to the new consoles as the Wii was to the 360 and ps3 if this is anything to go by.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2013)

As much as I dislike COD, this will boost some sales probably.
Hopefully.....



R.I.P. Nintendo?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't believe my 400$ PC from 2009 is more powerful than the WiiU.
Wait, actually, that's quite believable :/


----------



## Ray Lewis (Nov 2, 2013)

People buy Nintendo for exclusives.  It does not look terrible, but don't go overboard with excitement.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

This looks terrible. 720p internal resolution and they still have to use such low-res textures and sub-par anti-aliasing. Hasn't even surpassed the original Crysis in terms of graphical fidelity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> This looks terrible. 720p internal resolution and they still have to use such low-res textures and sub-par anti-aliasing. Hasn't even surpassed the original Crysis in terms of graphical fidelity.


Screen resolution has absolutely nothing to do with anti-aliasing and low-resolution textures - they're three completely unrelated fields.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Screen resolution has absolitely nothing to do with anti-aliasing and low-resolution textures - they're three completely unrelated fields.


 
Higher resolutions consumes more processing power.

Anti-aliasing consumes more processing power.

Higher resolution textures consumes processing power.

Usually by toning down one or two of these fields, the others can benefit. In this case, none of these fields are done well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Higher resolutions consumes more processing power.
> 
> Anti-aliasing consumes more processing power.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be a rocket scientist to know that, my point was that you were drawing connections where there were none.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You don't need a rocket scientist to know that, my point was that you were drawing connections where there were none.


 
There is a conclusion to be drawn. Due to the lack of three attributes, the game looks terrible.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Powerful compared to what?
> 
> - Resolution should be 880 x 720
> 
> That is nothing more than 360/PS3 Blops2 level resolution. The X1 version of Ghosts is going to run at 720p (1280 x 720) upscaled and the PS4 version is full 1080p native and both will run at 60fps. The Wii U is about as behind power wise to the new consoles as the Wii was to the 360 and ps3 if this is anything to go by.


 

more powerful than what ppl say.
they keep bashing it to be like a slightly powerful wii but considering that it is better than the ps3 and closer to the xbox one considering it was released later and revised with more powerful hardware.

its still worth calling it a powerful machine; true not a powerhouse like the ps4 but still powerful enough

 - The Wii U version of ops 2 looks better


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> more powerful than what ppl say.
> they keep bashing it to be like a slightly powerful wii but considering that it is better than the ps3 and closer to the xbox one considering it was released later and revised with more powerful hardware.
> 
> its still worth calling it a powerful machine; true not a powerhouse like the ps4 but still powerful enough


 
Yeah it is powerful enough to run games comparably to how its eight year old competitors do and not even close to how its peers do.

WHAT AN ACHIEVEMENT!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 2, 2013)

Powerful enough to have the best version of Assassin's Creed IV. CoD is just...CoD


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2013)

> - Resolution should be 880 x 720
> - Won’t be on the eShop


 
Like, zoinks, Scoob!


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

I think I should clear up just how powerful the Wii U is...

Wii: 11 GFLOPS
Xbox 360: 240 GFLOPS
PS3: 176 GFLOPS + 230 GFLOPS
Wii U: 350 GFLOPS
Xbone: 1230 GFLOPS
PS4: 1840 GFLOPS


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 2, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Powerful enough to have the best version of Assassin's Creed IV. CoD is just...CoD



And the best version of Arkham Origins. The other versions suffer from terrible lag, tearing, and glitches.

In all but graphics memory, it falls very far behind the PS4/X1 (especially in raw power), but its launch titles are a lot better than the pinnacle performance for the PS3 and 360, which people keep comparing it to for some reason.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Yeah it is powerful enough to run games comparably to how its eight year old competitors do and not even close to how its peers do.
> 
> WHAT AN ACHIEVEMENT!


 

lol p1ng is quite the anti-u

again this is quite early in the life of the system. note the differences btn the experience levels of the devs at this stage and beyond.

naughty dog's first uncharted and their latest last of us tells us that the same hardware can produce an awesome difference in graphics. they said about uncharted 2 that the cell was used almost 100% while we see better graphics in U3 and even better in tLoU.

finally, the game if i read the TP correctly, the game was never developed for the wii u directly but its more of a port and optimization. if u were to make an exclusive CoD game for the wii u, i think the difference would be realized more.

if u dont trust me still, the gta 4 ps3 version compared to the pc version ran so much better. why? i believe it was a bad port and somehow the same issue with AC3.
however games of this year or coming are now focusing on making a game that is cross-compatible and therefore the output is more optimized.

finally again, the wii u was not released with these other consoles that we are comparing them against. it is a more powerful wii but just like the wii, it is not meant to compete with the rest of 'its time' consoles.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

And lastly, why does it matter how good CoD looks on Wii U?

Nintendo consoles haven't been about 3rd party games since the GameCube. 3rd party games on Nintendo platforms don't even sell well. Nintendo system are about 1st party games. If you just want best graphics and the best version of mulitplatform games, PC. If you want to play Nintendo's exclusives and have an unique experience, Wii U.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think the resolution is a lil too low for Wii U if u ask me.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I think the resolution is a lil too low for Wii U if u ask me.


 
No matter how you look at it, the Wii U is comparatively underpowered compared to the other consoles and PC. There's no way they'd be able to get it to run at 1080p and still maintain a good framerate.

But as I stated, I don't think this will affect anyone as all the hardcore CoD fans will obviously not get this game on the Wii U. The Wii U is a niche product best suited for Nintendo games. It's not good for multiplats.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> No matter how you look at it, the Wii U is comparatively underpowered compared to the other consoles and PC. There's no way they'd be able to get it to run at 1080p and still maintain a good framerate.
> 
> But as I stated, I don't think this will affect anyone as all the hardcore CoD fans will obviously not get this game on the Wii U. The Wii U is a niche product best suited for Nintendo games. It's not good for multiplats.


720p hardly means bad graphics though.  Everything on the PS3 and 360 was in 720p, and there will be 720p games on the PS4 and X1 as well.  You have to have a pretty big TV for the difference to be that noticeable anyway.


----------



## Dork (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> I think I should clear up just how powerful the Wii U is...
> 
> Wii: 11 GFLOPS
> Xbox 360: 240 GFLOPS
> ...


 
Because raw GPU power is the only thing that matters right? The Wii U's Espresso CPU shines the brightest.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Because raw GPU power is the only thing that matters right? The Wii U's Espresso CPU shines the brightest.


The only two places it shines are in graphics memory, backwards compatibility, and price.  It falls pretty far behind elsewhere.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Because raw GPU power is the only thing that matters right? The Wii U's Espresso CPU shines the brightest.


 
The CPU is actually the weakest part of the Wii U. It's a 1.24 GHz tri-core PowerPC. Developer mostly complain about the Wii U's CPU, not GPU.




JoostinOnline said:


> 720p hardly means bad graphics though. Everything on the PS3 and 360 was in 720p, and there will be 720p games on the PS4 and X1 as well. You have to have a pretty big TV for the difference to be that noticeable anyway.


 
If you do any PC gaming, you'd know that unless you're sitting *really* far away from the screen or have vision problems, there's a noticeable difference between 720p and 1080p. The difference is unmistakable. It's so much sharper and you can see much more detail.


----------



## Dork (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> The CPU is actually the weakest part of the Wii U. Developer mostly complain about the Wii U's CPU, not GPU.


Not true in the slightest.
http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/d...ii-u-is-powerful-its-just-next-generation-pow
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=513471



JoostinOnline said:


> The only two places it shines are in graphics memory, backwards compatibility, and price. It falls pretty far behind elsewhere.


What are you going on about? I'm not talking about features and prices.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Not true in the slightest.


 
So it's "next-gen" cause it uses 45nm lithography? It's even worse than I had imagined. 45nm is nothing new. My Phenom II x4 960T has 45nm lithography and I got the CPU in 2010. Those articles came out before the real next-gen systems came out, so the writers had nothing to compare it to. x86 is also a more powerful and more refined architecture than PowerPC.

Sure the Wii U's CPU is better than 7th gen. But it's a joke compared to modern CPUs.

This CPU for $55 blows the Wii U's CPU out of the water:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113283

More cores, higher frequency, better lithography, and basically better in every way.


----------



## Dork (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> So it's "next-gen" cause it uses 45nm lithography? It's even worse than I had imagined. 45nm is nothing new. My Phenom II x4 960T has 45nm lithography and I got the CPU in 2010. Those articles came out before the real next-gen systems came out, so the writers had nothing to compare it to. x86 is also a more powerful and more refined architecture than PowerPC.
> 
> Sure the Wii U's CPU is better than 7th gen. But it's a joke compared to modern CPUs.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I'm sure a resource-hogging architecture is more refined than one that works in a low power state.

Why are you bringing up PC hardware now? Stop moving the goalpost. The Xbox One and PS4 are both underpowered compared to modern-day PC tech.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Yes, I'm sure a resource-hogging architecture is more refined than one that works in a low power state.
> 
> Why are you bringing up PC hardware now? Stop moving the goalpost. The Xbox One and PS4 are both underpowered compared to modern-day PC tech.


 
Working in a low power state doesn't help gaming performance. It only helps lower electricity consumption.

The PS4 and Xbone are an entire level below gaming PCs, but the Wii U is an entire level below the PS4 and Xbone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> So it's "next-gen" cause it uses 45nm lithography? It's even worse than I had imagined. 45nm is nothing new. My Phenom II x4 960T has 45nm lithography and I got the CPU in 2010. Those articles came out before the real next-gen systems came out, so the writers had nothing to compare it to. x86 is also a more powerful and more refined architecture than PowerPC.
> 
> Sure the Wii U's CPU is better than 7th gen. But it's a joke compared to modern CPUs.
> 
> ...


 

Comparing clock rates to other clock rates doesn't mean jack shit when comparing raw power. PPC, x86, x64, you can't compare the architectures. GPGPU is another thing you seemed to have overlooked. I hope that you don't think the CPU is weaker than the 360's, it isn't.

I think anyone with half a brain would know that PCs are more powerful than consoles.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Comparing clock rates to other clock rates doesn't mean jack shit when comparing raw power. PPC, x86, x64, you can't compare the architectures. GPGPU is another thing you seemed to have overlooked. I hope that you don't think the CPU is weaker than the 360's, it isn't.
> 
> I think anyone with half a brain would know that PCs are more powerful than consoles.


 
Of course it's more powerful than the 360's CPU, as the 360 uses an outdated lithography.

And why are we comparing CPU? Gaming performance is mostly GPU. You can max out Crysis 3 with an i3 and GTX Titan but you'd be on low settings with an i7 and GT 630.


----------



## Dork (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Working in a low power state doesn't help gaming performance. It only helps lower electricity consumption.


Are you insane? It's like you want your consoles to overheat.


Kirito-kun said:


> but the Wii U is an entire level below the PS4 and Xbone.


The Wii U is the lower end of "next gen", but it isn't as extreme as you are making it out to be.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Are you insane? It's like you want your consoles to overheat.
> 
> The Wii U is the lower end of "next gen", but it isn't as extreme as you are making it out to be.


 
Overheating has to do with how well cooling is implemented. The Xbox 360 RROD a lot cause Microsoft used low-quality thermal paste on the motherboard heatsink.

Honestly, the Wii U is more like 7.5 gen. It's not truly next-gen, but also not last gen. I don't hate the Wii U. I just find its hardware pathetic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Of course it's more powerful than the 360's CPU, as the 360 uses an outdated lithography.
> 
> And why are we comparing CPU? Gaming performance is mostly GPU. You can max out Crysis 3 with an i3 and GTX Titan but you'd be on low settings with an i7 and GT 630.


 

I wish people would actually, you know, enjoy playing games on their consoles instead of nitpicking and comparing hardware. But who am I kidding? This is the internet.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 3, 2013)

Since when does power define how good a console is?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Since when does power define how good a console is?


 

Well, Kirito-kun and everyone else on here said so, it has to be right, right? Either that or since gaming forums took off in the late 90's.

*Goes back to playing AC III and NFSMW on Wii U*


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 3, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 4922​
> 
> 
> Source #1
> ...





Another call of duty game, I bet this one is so different than the previous one.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 3, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Another call of duty game, I bet this one is so different than the previous one.


CoD + Dog = Completely New Game


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 3, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> CoD + Dog = Completely New Game


 
CoD Black Ops had dogs, Modern Warfare 3 had dogs.

This one has got ghosts.
#SoDifferent.


----------



## Dork (Nov 3, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Honestly, the Wii U is more like 7.5 gen. It's not truly next-gen, but also not last gen.


I don't understand this, how can something be better than last gen but not 'truly' be next gen? I guess the PS2 was 5.5 gen because it was low-end in terms of power.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 3, 2013)

Cannot wait for the media reviews on this. 10/10 most innovative game, GOTY please.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I don't understand this, how can something be better than last gen but not 'truly' be next gen? I guess the PS2 was 5.5 gen because it was low-end in terms of power.


 

The hardware determines that of course! /sarcasm

Potent hardware = next gen
Weak hardware = last gen or in-between

I've been wrong all these years.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I don't understand this, how can something be better than last gen but not 'truly' be next gen? I guess the PS2 was 5.5 gen because it was low-end in terms of power.


That's how people viewed it.  Technically speaking though, generations are a matter of dates.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's how people viewed it. Technically speaking though, generations are a matter of dates.


 

And they couldn't be more wrong. What people say isn't absolute truth, they're just opinions. Generations imply a certain interval of time, not how powerful hardware is.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2013)

Yikes. This thread became an echo chamber so fast I can hear the text bouncing around my room.

Guys, I know this is a Call of Duty thread, but when they mention "Echo Base," this is *not* what they're referring to.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry, what was this thread about again? I can't recall.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Nov 3, 2013)

The Wii U may be under powered compared to Xbone & PS4 and those under powered to the PC but to make a game beautiful game they all meet the requirements. Its all about how developers optimize games for these consoles, with good optimization each game can run and look beautiful. It doesn't matter if a console which console has the best hardware, take handhelds for example, they clearly don't match console quality graphics but they are still very fun and look great with good optimization. Nintendo's console isn't lacking sells because of its hardware its due to poor software, but soon there will be the Marios, Donkey Kongs, Zeldas (and hopefully Metroid & Starfox) which will boost sales for a console that I believe has amazing potential.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> CoD Black Ops had dogs, Modern Warfare 3 had dogs.
> 
> This one has got ghosts.
> #SoDifferent.


 
black ops had dogs
black ops 2 had dogs
mw3 didn't have dogs


----------



## ßleck (Nov 3, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> black ops had dogs
> black ops 2 had dogs
> mw3 didn't have dogs


 
You did have dogs as enemies in mw3.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


> You did have dogs as enemies in mw3.


 

Not in online multiplayer, there could have been in campaign mode but who plays that?


----------



## ßleck (Nov 3, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Not in online multiplayer, there could have been in campaign mode but who plays that?


 
Well, there and in Survival/Special Ops. But that doesn't matter; I was just pointing out you do have dogs in mw3.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess your right, I did try the special ops one time and there were dogs, my mistake.


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, it's nice to see they are trying, I suppose.

Graphics-wise, it looks slightly better than Xbox 360/PS3, but not anywhere near Xbox One/PS4.

Not sure why everyone's freaking out in this thread...


----------



## Newoo (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to playing this on my Wii U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 4, 2013)

hey guys cod sucks and gfx dont matter give me likes pls


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Well, it's nice to see they are trying, I suppose.
> 
> Graphics-wise, it looks slightly better than Xbox 360/PS3, but not anywhere near Xbox One/PS4.
> 
> Not sure why everyone's freaking out in this thread...


 

The screenshots look like crap though....


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The screenshots look like crap though....


 
Eh. Unless you're PC master race running at 4K with a ton of texture and lighting mods, screenshots always look like shit.

It's like looking at a single frame of a movie. You're going to notice all the imperfections you wouldn't were there movement or action of some type to distract you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Eh. Unless you're PC master race running at 4K with a ton of texture and lighting mods, screenshots always look like shit.
> 
> It's like looking at a single frame of a movie. You're going to notice all the imperfections you wouldn't were there movement or action of some type to distract you.


 

I've yet to see a video comparing the Wii U version to others. The screenshots Treyarch posted look like garbage to me, that's all. How can you tell from the screenshots it looks better?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 5, 2013)

I'M LIVE!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> give me likes pls


You'd fit in well on Miiverse.  I never thought I'd be tattling on people, but all my friends and I have started reporting anybody who asks for Yeah's in an attempt to stop it before it takes over. /offtopic


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 5, 2013)

the reviews are in and their not good....the ps3 and 360 versions that is


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No DLC and the only experience "specialized" is that it uses either the GamePad or Wii Remote.


 
DLC sucks anyway.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 5, 2013)

Finished


----------

